# Your favorite snacking food?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What is your favorite thing to munch on if you're just kicking back and indulging?

Mine used to be baked Cheeto's with Top the tater dip, but after I turned 30 or so, I had to quit those little fattening indulgences.

I've seen some pretty interesting differences in people. What's your pleasure?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It changes from time to time. I generally try to eat healthy. So, unsalted peanuts are a favorite, and lately as odd as it sounds, I'm using Post Shredded Wheat and Bran in place of crackers to eat with cheese. Crackers are too salty for me now that I've reduced salt intake (the cheese is too), so the two work out very well together. 

True splurges would be frozen yogurt or Sun chips or other chips, and french fries.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Due to a dissapointing lack of decent fresh produce here in Charlotte I'm reduced to snacking on Beef Jerky.  I'll pretty much eat anything you put in front of me or that I can scrounge.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

As I've gotten older I find that I no longer have any long term cravings for anything. But generally I tend toward salty/savory snacks over sweet things. The less fat in the snack the more I tend to consume in a sitting. Growing up in Hawaii with Japanese roots I love boiled soy beans (edamame) and peanuts. When I was a kid, outside the stadium for PCL baseball games (when The Hawaii Islanders still existed) there were vendors selling boiled (not roasted) peanuts. I'll still make up a batch on occasion, but ever since Albertsions took over the Luckys supermarket chain they no longer sell raw peanuts.  I need to visit the Chinese markets more often.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't snack often, but when I'm watching a movie I like popcorn... "Blast a butter ultimate theater popcorn" to be exact, just a little burned.  

Bean dip and chips are another favorite along with my husbands homemade salsa.


----------

